# Animated GIFs of Steven Seagal in action



## Stickgrappler (Apr 10, 2014)

Steven Seagal - Above the Law GIF Set 1

I made some animated GIFs of SS in action from his first movie, Above the Law.











More to come.

Enjoy 4 more GIFs here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/04/steven-seagal-above-law-gif-set-1.html


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 11, 2014)

Heres my 2nd set of Animated GIFs from Steven Seagals Above the Law.











4 more here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/04/steven-seagal-above-law-gif-set-2.html

Enjoy!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 14, 2014)

Here is the last GIF Set I made from Steven Seagal's Above the Law.

B!tchslap!






Not a Wing Chun vertical punch 






3 more GIF's here:


Steven Seagal - Above the Law (Final GIF Set) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

Enjoy!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 24, 2014)

Posted my first set of animated GIFs I made from Steven Seagal&#8217;s 2nd movie, Hard to Kill















5 more GIFs here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/04/steven-seagal-hard-to-kill-gif-set-1.html


Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 24, 2014)

dupe


----------

